# Ebony and ivory



## richyboa72 (Jul 9, 2018)

I took a few comparison pics of 6ft 10year old Kahl albino boa called Kahlos and my 2.5 year old Hypo img called Medusa,she’s still got a fair bit of growing till she’s full grown 























Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (Jul 9, 2018)

those are beautiful. I really love the hypo. you're so lucky Richy.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks Mick ,I can’t wait to breed her when she’s big enough 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (Jul 9, 2018)

Would love to see the babies, I almost called them hatchies. Do the have live young? or lay eggs?


----------



## richyboa72 (Jul 9, 2018)

All boas are live bearers,the record for one litter ever recorded is 65 but normally around 16-30 depending on the species.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (Jul 9, 2018)

65! that poor girl. lol


----------



## richyboa72 (Jul 9, 2018)

Yes think she would be pretty saggy after that for a while

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buggster (Jul 9, 2018)

So what do you call newborn snakes? As opposed to ‘hatchies’


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 9, 2018)

Snuggles


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 9, 2018)

Neonates.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks bluetongue, 
yes there neonates,sorry big time difference to U.K. you beat me to
It


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

